# White belly hair



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

Is white belly hair normal? Or faulty?

My pup has cream/white hair on her belly...a very silvery white. She is blk/tan. Not a washed out tan either. Also, the silvery hair on her chest has a dark undercoat underneath. Her 'pants' are also creamy colored. Not so much on the inside of the forelegs.

My two blk/tan males, the effect is not as noticeable, but still there.

What is this?


----------



## Rahrah (Oct 30, 2011)

Silvery grey is quite common.

The (Australian) standard:



> *Colour:* Black with reddish-brown, brown, yellow or light grey markings. Solid black or solid grey. Greys with darker shading show a black saddle and mask. Unobtrusive, small white marks on chest as well as very light colour on insides of legs permissible, but not desirable. Nose must be black in all colours. Dogs with lack of mask, light to piercing eye colour, as well as light to whitish markings on the chest and the insides, pale nails and red tip of tail are considered to be lacking in pigmentation. The undercoat shows a light greyish tone. The colour white is not accepted.


----------

